
Amateur Hour: Attempting the Amateur Cycling Hour Record - dangerman
http://velonews.competitor.com/amateur-hour
======
TwoBit
The article says cycling is a sport for geeks. On the contrary, it has a long
history of being blue collar, especially in Europe. If cycling is for geeks,
so is auto racing, football, running, tennis, billiards, etc.

~~~
mwg66
I think it's referring to the performance-orientated nature of modern cycling.
Like many sports it has become a highly technical pursuit that requires
exceptional levels of attention to detail.

